# seats for scirocco



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

well i have a scirocco i am doing up now restoration and i wanted to put in mk4 recaro seats sow i got a pare from a salvage yard but one was all bent that's why i got it for 50 $ (they cost 500$ in Israel )looked not sow bad until i took all the covers and foam of 
and sow the howl seat was completely bent but then i thought what if i try putting the covers with foam on my scirocco recaro's which are all torn up
and you know what they fit beautifully with a little help from a hammer and i do not need to solder brackets on the mk4 seats which i cold se was going to be a pane 
they look just like the original mk4 seats can't tell the difference


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: seats for scirocco (talx)*

I want to see some pictures of the swap.


----------

